# SAVE CHAMP! Sick Havanese, please help



## tpiggy1496

Hi guys, 

My havanese is having some breathing issues and is on antibiotics. The vet said she can't rule out cancer or something as simple as an infection. They did a chest extra and found some sits on his lungs, but theres no telling for sure where it is. Any help/advice/suggestions?

Everyone please if you've experienced anything like this with your havanese, please put your advice here

He just turned 10. His name is Champ. I got him when I was 11 and I'm now 21. I can't lose him, he's seen me grow up.

UPDATE : We put him on steroids (Prednisone, 5 mg) he's breathing over a hundred times a minute and is lethargic. His appetite and thirst has increased buy those are side affects of the drug. Now, he is taking prednisone with antibiotics simultaneously as ordered by the vet. Has anyone experienced anything like this? Please help!


7-17-15

Everyone, 

Champ passed on the 13th. Were devastated. Miss him more than anything. He was my baby. Thank you everyone for the advice and help.


----------



## FancyNancy

Oh goodness I am so sorry. Your Champ is adorable and I can understand how frantic and upset you must be. Could you take him to a second vet for another opinion? I am sorry that I cannot be more helpful but I wanted to let you know that we are listening and sending all our good vibes to Champ hoping he improves.


----------



## MWilson

My 10-year-old Shih-Tzu/Chin mix had Chylothorax (spelling??). That doesn't sound right, but I know it was something with the word chyle. Anyway, he breathed just like your little guy and had chyle built up in his lungs. This is not something that fluid pills can take care of. We had to have fluid drawn off surgically several times, but he finally passed away. I am not in any way saying that this is happening to your little guy. The x-rays would have shown it if it were fluid on the lungs and chest cavity. Please don't take this to heart because it may not be at all what you are experiencing and I do not want you to have undue stress. Ask your vet to be sure. I am so very sorry your little guy is having difficulty. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## whimsy

Thinking of your baby...hoping for a positive update soon!


----------



## Zoe093014

How is Champ doing? If you have time, please send an update. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and Champ for his recovery.


----------



## Heather's

Thinking of you and Champ...


----------



## lfung5

OMG. I am so sorry. Could it be a tick bourne illness? I always think of that first because I live in the tick capital of the US. I hope you get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Hsusa

oh no! thinking good thoughts. Get well!


----------



## Sassy's Mom

Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## MWilson

How is Champ doing? Hopefully, he is much better now. I've been lurking and hoping for a good update.


----------



## tpiggy1496

Everyone, 

Champ passed on the 13th. Were devastated. Miss him more than anything. He was my baby. Thank you everyone for the advice and help.


----------



## Cbelknap

I am so sorry.


----------



## azcolaw

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

I am so very, very sorry. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Heather's

So sad to hear about the loss of your Champ. Hugs...


----------



## sandypaws

I am so sorry about your loss. I know how devastating it is to lose your best friend. You are in my thoughts. Be strong.


----------



## Molly120213

Thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MWilson

I am so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## davetgabby

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FancyNancy

This news made me so sad. I am so so sorry. What a sweet little doll he was. Take some comfort in knowing that he had so much love in his life and that he was a happy and lucky little boy.


----------



## Milo's Mom

So sorry for the loss of Champ.


----------



## SJ1998

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lfung5

I am so sorry for you loss. RIP Champ. xoxo


----------



## Zoe093014

I am so sorry.


----------



## whimsy

So sorry...


----------



## littlebuddy

Just saw your post. So sorry.


----------



## krandall

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dive Girl

I am so sorry to hear this news. Sending healing thoughts for that hole in your heart...


----------



## Nicm

So sorry for your loss! 

Nic & Darla


----------



## Sassy's Mom

So very sorry for your loss. Sending healing hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Zoe093014

My heart breaks for you at this time. I feel so bad for you but know that you gave Champ a wonderful and happy life!!! He was so lucky to have you for his owner!


----------



## Sheri

I am sorry for your loss. :-(


----------

